# Where is the rhinestone market headed? Has been hot but is the market changing?



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

I know rhinestones are hot right now and have been but is anyone seeing a change in the market away from them? Walley world , K-mart etc all have cheap shirts - any sign of the market bottoming out yet

For those who have bought machines to produce the transfers are you making money off of them


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I see no slowing yet, Iwould be interested to hear of others, in fact i see more growth, in stones, more and more companies are asking for rhinestone logos for there women in the companies.
Sandyjo


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I agree with Sandy Jo, I am getting asked for rhinestone designs more than anything. I don't have the machine yet and just finished an order of 72. 

KAtrina


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

The difference i am seeing is bringing is some really interesting colors and dimention with mixed stones sizes,, 
What is hot for me now is, still crowns, peace signs, and custom logos, and as much color in stones and studs as clear


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

oh and alot of schools and universities are going over to Rhinestone logos, so mascots,, alot of them,, are coming in now..
When you do something for a university or state college make sure and get the documents you need to make sure they are licensed to let you use the image,, 
gotta protect your self, 
Sandy Jo


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

That is my primary business in Georgia I mu contracts are with schools and universitites and I have only one school that went to rhinestone and then it was for the staff not the students. I am getting designs with a mix of stones and studs. Clear not as much anymore but colored stones are what I am getting a lot of inqueries for.

By using mix shaped studs with stones adds dimension and is cheaper.

Katrina


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I totally agree,, and schools dont change over and do this, if it is not going to be around for a while.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Maybe my area is different. ALL of the schools I deal with WANT rhinestones. They have always done the 1 or 2 color screen print tees, and when I showed some rhinestone versions of their designs, they went wild. Even the guys like them, although I typically do a version in studs for the guys. It shines, but not as glittery. I also have gotten a very good response from the youth sports teams in my area. Again, they were always going to the screen printer for the same old stuff. I took one team and re-did all of their old designs as rhinestone versions and they can't keep them in stock. My best response was from a BOYs basketball team. They did not have a lot of money for uniforms, so I designed a shooting jersey for them that was really just a Jerzees t-shirt, but it had a combination rhinestud and vinyl design on the front. It was a big hit. I ended up doing those shirts in navy for the 13u team and parents as well as the same shirt in gray for the 11u team and parents. We played a tournament in Ocean City MD this past weekend, and I got orders for 4 other teams for those shirts (I'm changing up the basketball design on each of them). I don't know if this is all new to folks in the DC area, or if they are just tired of the same old, same old, but I don't see rhinestones fading anytime soon


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Let me clarify...I get a lot of patronage from the student body for rhinestones but not from the school. School uniforms are just the standard jersey and vinyl, no rhinestones, or bling just plain vinyl, but for pep rallies and fundraisers from the school organizations that want to sell to the student body then all I get is rhinestone orders. I can't even image palying basket ball in a rhinestone jersey, but hey to each it's own.

Katrina


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

good job gail, great design, and i love mixing studs and stones with vinyl


----------



## IslandGirl (Feb 17, 2009)

I was in San Diego last week and there were a lot of young guys wearing rhinestone/rhinestud t-shirts. I didn't know men were getting into it too.
Of course I wasn't checking out the guys as my hubby suggested, I just notice anything rhinestone!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Rhonda, I have been selling rhinestud and rhinestone designs all winter, for guys clothing at first it was just some record labels, i do, and then all heck broke loose, Myguys do choose, silver or black stones and studs, the most,, but lately have been moving to copper and nailheads, as well as my blue and red stones,, Hummmm


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Katrina, you are right mostly. It might be difficult to PLAY in a rhinestone jersey, which is why I push the rhinestone/rhinestud designs for the shooting/warm up shirts and apparal. That's all just for show anyway. I am however, in the process of doing softball jerseys for a coed team, and the ladies want rhinestones on their team name instead of the two color flock that the guys will have. So you never really know what folks will go for. Also, since this is more of a "recreational" team, I don't anticipate too much sliding or diving by these ladies, so their stones should work just fine.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Okay I got ya. I can see that on the warm ups.
Well for the ladies softball team let's just hope they don't have to do a head first slide into the plate as I think that might hurt.



Katrina


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

But if they do lets hope the lights are on them and they shine all the way there,, lol


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Trust me, I don't think these ladies will be doing any sliding, but you're right, if they do, then please let the lights be on so they sparkle before they hit the dirt


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

now that is what i am talking about, ,, If i am going down, i will sparkle all the way,, and come back up with a smile,, as i dust off my stones, 
Sandy Jo


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

LOL...I can see it too.


----------



## CustomRhinestone (Jan 25, 2009)

I don't see a change. I see a more growing demand. Also, the shirts may be cheap at large stores but they also use cheap stones. I use that as a selling point for my shirts


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone - this has been very helpfull to me. I am dragging my heels buyig an eagle or falcon. I was not sure if I would be getting in at the end of the market or not.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Remember all these machines are not just rhinestone machines,, they are vinyl cutters, twill cutteres, scrapbook paper cutters, material cutters, engravers, there are so many things these machines can do beyond just rhinestones, 
the eagle software, is a complete sign makers software as well.
sandy jo


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Also, remember, you have no heard from a large quota of people. You've heard from a few folks on the forum, of the many that provide rhinestone services. Some of whom happen to be successful at what they do and they work very, very hard marketing and promoting to stay that way. What is one person's opinion of the market, while it may be spot on, may differ from another's. Getting those opinions from people doing it is a great place to start, but hopefully, this isn't the only avenue of market research you have on the table. 

Don't forget to canvas various retail stores for trends. That is also a very big "indicator". Research if there are more and more rhinestone "suppliers" cropping up. Demand for production will equal increased supply needs, and where there is a need, rhinestone suppliers will want to fill that. 

Do your homework. A machine can be a big $ investment, and the payment $ will be due whether or not other's opinions and personal experience will or won't reflect your own experience. You need opinions, but you need "more" than _just _that. Best wishes.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Just a follow up post to the "rhinestone softball jerseys". The team loved them and even claims they have an advantage because the sun hits the stones and blinds the other team. They still haven't tried any sliding yet. I've attached a picture of the back of the jersey.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks for posting the pic Slick  That looks awesome, great job. Are those the clear crystal stones on there ? Yea I can see them blinding the other team with the sun shining just right haha. Anyways that looks awesome. Is that vinyl or flock under them?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Gail, you did a great job and they are beautiful,, 
good work, 
Sandy Jo
MMM


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks, all. The black portion is flock. The stones are actually kelly green, but my camera did not do it justice


----------



## rhinestoneshirts (Mar 15, 2008)

Very nice. Did your stones stick directly to the flock or do you have holes for them


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I pressed them directly onto the flock for this project.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

allhamps said:


> Just a follow up post to the "rhinestone softball jerseys". The team loved them and even claims they have an advantage because the sun hits the stones and blinds the other team. They still haven't tried any sliding yet. I've attached a picture of the back of the jersey.


Fabulous. I love it.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

allhamps said:


> I pressed them directly onto the flock for this project.


That is great that they stick to the flock well. I have pressed them on top of regular vinyl and dtg prints as well, with no problems what so ever. Gotta love them. Those shirts almost make me want to play sports  Almost


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

sunnydayz said:


> Those shirts almost make me want to play sports  Almost


I'm with you. I think I would love to pretend to be on the team, like maybe a coach or water girl or something.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Yeah, ALMOST


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

The need of Rhinestone Transfers seems a little slow down this year, but still good. The most poppular designs are Skulls and Letters.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Not seeing any slow down in my area. As a matter of fact, it has picked up in areas where I never thought rhinestones would be considered. Take the softball jersey for example, and the basketball warm-up shirts I did. I've never seen rhinestones/rhinestuds on those. Also, I have a big request from my football teams for the nylon skull caps with all sorts of small rhinestone/rhinestud designs (their number, differnt football poses, team mascots). You name it and they suddenly want it in rhinestones. I say a prayer every night for this change in the market Heck, I even did some SECURITY shirts in rhinestones.


----------



## adoptivemom1 (Jun 14, 2009)

I mostly do vinyl heat-press. However, I've been adding a couple of rhinestones here and there as accents to spice up my own designs for me to wear.....inevitably people comment on the shirts with the little touch of "bling"....I would love to try the whole designs, but don't understand the "template" thing!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

You have more options then templates, but I will explain how they work
1.you have a piece of rubber material or oil board, 2.and there are holes in it, 
3.you shake or swoosh your stones in place, 
4.then you take a big piece of tape, called transfer tape, comes in mylar, and or silicone ( silicone being the more expensive of the 2) 
You stick the tape to the template that has the stones in,
5. then you lift it up, and you have a Rhinestone Transfer to press on a shirt,, 

the templates is your design, and has as many holes for the stones as you make it to have,..

Now you can also purchase rhinestone transfer from Places that sell them, here is one
www.Proworld.com they come all ready to press..
let us know if you need any more help..
Sandy Jo
MMM


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

It's a real simple process. The "rhinestone" software places rhinestone holes on your graphic design, you send that to your cutter on a piece of material like sandblast, weed the holes, place the "template on a solid board, brush in your rhinestones, lift off with transfer tape and VOILA, a rhinestone transfer. Take a look at this: Rhinestone Setting System

Since you already have a cutter, you may be halfway there


----------



## sportkids (Aug 22, 2007)

Well..I went to the ISS Show today in Schaumburg (Chicago area) Smallest ISS Show I have ever been to. Only 80 vendors. Not as many apparel vendors, and much less embroidery equipment. The SWF East people had the Cams Machines there - the $14K one and the $42K one. (Made me want to run right out and buy a LOTTERY Ticket!) They are a big supplier of rhinestones. They had something very helpful at the booth. They took the 4 types of stones and had them affixed to their card. Swarovski, Precoscia, Korean, and Chinnese. Wow what a difference, especially seing them side by side. The following was my interpatation of my lesson in rhinestones. Can't quote it exact, but I took some extensive notes. Hopefully if I post something incorret, they will come to the rescue. They said if the backing on a rhinestone is green it would indicate a Korean stone. The specs on Korean stones contain more glue, allowing it to adhere/affix better, making it more expensive. Even if the backing of the stone is green (Korean) doesn't mean it was made in Korea. Many Korean stones are being manufactured in China, but with Korean specs; which explains the more expensive price. The stones made in China w/China specs are said to be of silver backing. They appeared to not have as much sparkle in them, and contain less adhesive. The larger the stone, the easier it is for the adhesive to stay on the stone making it adhere to the fabric better. The biggest difference in Korean and Chinese stones are in the 2mm size. They are so tiny, it is difficult to coat the backs w/adhesive evenly. He said you could certainly get by with using larger stones manufactured in China, but need to use the tiny stones made in Korea for better adhesion. The gentleman also informed me that the Swaroski (#1) and Precoscia (#2) stones are the best by far, but much more expensive. Their booth was adorned with Precoscia stones that were very beautiful.
They are a supplier of rhinestone, but didn't have pricing available today. There were several people selling Roland Cutters to make templates for rhinestoning. The Ioline people were there with their rhinestone PLACING machine for about $5900. (the first time I looked at that one) The DAS people were there with their equipment. Booths exhibiting rhinestone equipment were fairly crowded. ACS (Eagle, Force, Maxx, and the rest of their family of machines) were not represented. Trade shows have gotten so expensive for exhibitors. I am sure the economy explains the smaller lack of vendors, as well as it didn't seem to be as well attended as in the previous years when I went on Fridays. I am researching sources in Korea and China for those of us on the forum that want to buy stones in bulk. By going direct, they are MUCH, MUCH cheaper than purchasing them from someone in the United States. And actually, you don't have to buy them by the "wheel barrel full." (Coffee can full, maybe) When I receive pricing, I will post the info as acurately as possible, and reveal who you can contact to make a purchase or obtain some sample stones. Hope this answered some questions about stones. I am not an expert, or have no desire to sell stones, and tried to post this accurately as I understood. Thought this was interesting, and may clear up a bit more of confusion. Food for thought...


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Great feedback on the rhinestone situation Sportkids  I cant wait till January when I get to see all the pretty stuff in Long beach.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

Football players want rhinestones - oh my - guess my age is showing LOL


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks for the info Sportkids. I'm going to a show on the 28th & 29th, my first, in Baltimore. I don't recall offhand if it is an ISS show, but I'm excited to see what this business has to offer. I've been hunting for Chinese/Korean suppliers since I became serious about rhinestones in 2007. I have finally found an excellent supplier who gives me good prices AND service. Korean grade ss6 stones at $50 per bag (1,000). The shipping is expensive. I typically pay about $9 per bag of rhinestones. However, it's well worth it for the price and quality of their stones and we just entered a distributor agreement. Sorry, I won't give out their name, it's the only trade secret I'm keeping.


----------



## sportkids (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi,
don't blame you for keeping your trade secret. i have a couple friends who are flight attendants and fly China 4 times per month. They too are in the jewelry business and have made friends there. They have invited me to go anytime so I can get a real "hook-up." I have other interests for my businesses besides rhinestones and apparel. But I plan to share info. I am not interested in producing my own transfers unless I hit the lottery and get one of those cams machines and someone to run it!! I usually need 100 pieces or more, and it is way more cost effective to order overseas. I am a perfectionist, and prefer the look of the precision produced transfer over the template type. Plus no shaking work for me. I do want a template cutting machine for the little orders, and a basically a new toy for myself.. I have a bad habit of collecting fun equipment as my hubby would say!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Allhamps, thanks for posting the great video showing the template process from start to finish. A picture says a thousand words! Thanks!! 

Sportskids, awesome. Thanks for going on your mission and for sharing. Best wishes.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Sportkids, you'd be surprised at the "precision" of the templates. If you get a moment, look at some of the items in my gallery here on the Forum. They are ALL template done. I've also seen other forum members post pics from time to time of template done items and the precision is excellent. However, I do agree, that unless it is a very simple, maybe one color design, then I do start to think about sub-contracting when it gets over 100 pieces, if I'm juggling several orders. I did some shirts for my husband's bowling team that I subcontracted. One of the members went ahead to the tournament and forgot his shirt, so I had to template make his shirt. I was concerned at first, but when I was done, no one could tell the difference. As soon as my husband gets in from bowling, I'll post pics of the template made shirt and his machine made shirt.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

sportkids said:


> Well..I went to the ISS Show today in Schaumburg (Chicago area) Smallest ISS Show I have ever been to. Only 80 vendors. Not as many apparel vendors, and much less embroidery equipment. The SWF East people had the Cams Machines there - the $14K one and the $42K one. (Made me want to run right out and buy a LOTTERY Ticket!) They are a big supplier of rhinestones. They had something very helpful at the booth. They took the 4 types of stones and had them affixed to their card. Swarovski, Precoscia, Korean, and Chinnese. Wow what a difference, especially seing them side by side. The following was my interpatation of my lesson in rhinestones. Can't quote it exact, but I took some extensive notes. Hopefully if I post something incorret, they will come to the rescue. They said if the backing on a rhinestone is green it would indicate a Korean stone. The specs on Korean stones contain more glue, allowing it to adhere/affix better, making it more expensive. Even if the backing of the stone is green (Korean) doesn't mean it was made in Korea. Many Korean stones are being manufactured in China, but with Korean specs; which explains the more expensive price. The stones made in China w/China specs are said to be of silver backing. They appeared to not have as much sparkle in them, and contain less adhesive. The larger the stone, the easier it is for the adhesive to stay on the stone making it adhere to the fabric better. The biggest difference in Korean and Chinese stones are in the 2mm size. They are so tiny, it is difficult to coat the backs w/adhesive evenly. He said you could certainly get by with using larger stones manufactured in China, but need to use the tiny stones made in Korea for better adhesion. The gentleman also informed me that the Swaroski (#1) and Precoscia (#2) stones are the best by far, but much more expensive. Their booth was adorned with Precoscia stones that were very beautiful.
> They are a supplier of rhinestone, but didn't have pricing available today. There were several people selling Roland Cutters to make templates for rhinestoning. The Ioline people were there with their rhinestone PLACING machine for about $5900. (the first time I looked at that one) The DAS people were there with their equipment. Booths exhibiting rhinestone equipment were fairly crowded. ACS (Eagle, Force, Maxx, and the rest of their family of machines) were not represented. Trade shows have gotten so expensive for exhibitors. I am sure the economy explains the smaller lack of vendors, as well as it didn't seem to be as well attended as in the previous years when I went on Fridays. I am researching sources in Korea and China for those of us on the forum that want to buy stones in bulk. By going direct, they are MUCH, MUCH cheaper than purchasing them from someone in the United States. And actually, you don't have to buy them by the "wheel barrel full." (Coffee can full, maybe) When I receive pricing, I will post the info as acurately as possible, and reveal who you can contact to make a purchase or obtain some sample stones. Hope this answered some questions about stones. I am not an expert, or have no desire to sell stones, and tried to post this accurately as I understood. Thought this was interesting, and may clear up a bit more of confusion. Food for thought...


thanks for the great report,, 
Sandy jo
MMM


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

I am really wanting to try the rhinestones, maybe now is the time to give it a try.
Thanks to all of you for your imput, it is much appreciated.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Chris it is so fun, to work with the stones,, 
and by the way I love Scentsy... 
sandy Jo
MMM


----------



## sportkids (Aug 22, 2007)

wouldn't doubt it at all. they have come along way in a short time. the time factor is my enemy, shaking them is fun; but cost prohibitive when you get into bigger numbers. the template systems definitely serve the purposes, and then some. i am going to buy one very shortly, but the software is the big issue with me, and the training factor is the most important to me. Visual lerner, not a self teacher. would love to see the shirts you have done! Post them when you can.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

You have a point about the training. I hear a lot of the systems available now have good training. I chose DAS because it litterally runs itself. Import, point, click & rhinestone pattern. It does have lots of video tutorials. I actually watched all of them BEFORE I purchased and then opened the box and went to work. I have tons of stuff on my site, but here are a few of my favorites. I'm sure you will cherish your system whichever one you decide on. They are great tools for those orders, like you say, that are not exceedingly large.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Slick...thanks for posting....very good work...keep at it!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I agree Gail.
Great work, as always
Sandy Jo
MMM


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I also agree that what every program you get,, it is up to you to learn it.
To be able to make all the Designs you want and need.
Do your homework on this forum and off, to learn everything before makeing your purchase to get one of these great programs.
Sandy Jo
MMM


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

allhamps said:


> You have a point about the training. I hear a lot of the systems available now have good training. I chose DAS because it litterally runs itself. Import, point, click & rhinestone pattern. It does have lots of video tutorials. I actually watched all of them BEFORE I purchased and then opened the box and went to work. I have tons of stuff on my site, but here are a few of my favorites. I'm sure you will cherish your system whichever one you decide on. They are great tools for those orders, like you say, that are not exceedingly large.


Tweety looks AWESOME! Thanks for sharing your photos of both designs.


----------



## miamirhinestone (Mar 10, 2009)

These are some of our samples


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Alex, I love those


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Alex beautiful,, 
great work, we have some very talented poeple on the forum here,, 
Alex what system do you use?
sandy Jo
MMM


----------



## miamirhinestone (Mar 10, 2009)

I use the MMM from Permaboss had some issues at first learning the program but I can make as many colors or size stones in any design now just need to have some patience I have been doing this for 3 years now


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Alex, that is a system i have not checked out, please tell us more,
And i totally agree with you , you have to have patience with any system,as what we send to our program or design in our programs, is the difference between a good design and a bad one, it usually is the designer behind the system that is runnning it, smoothly or roughly.. 
so i would love to hear more about this system, 
I use 3 differnt softwares, and one i devoloped my self as well,for my own personal use. 
Sandy Jo
MMM


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Sandy Jo...I think that ALex is probably using Mini Motif Maker (MMM) from Permaboss.com a high end expen$ive motif maker. Not sure if it is available separately or will support vinyl cutters

Here is another thread on the forum about MMM
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t66917.html


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks Charles, yep i did a lil research when i got off , of alexis post.
Great looking machine.
This is what i am doing today,, I am mixing the medium up a lil I saw alot of this in Vegas a month ago, 
This batch is a stock Transfer purchased from ArtBrands, 
This is the steps i did
1. Press Stock Design on Shirt 
2.Keep shirt on plate of press, 
3.Apply the stones, where i want by hand
4. lay teflon sheet over and press again.full time
5.Peel teflon sheet off carefully
6 turn inside out and press for 5 seconds. again
DONE

Now there has been talk if when putting stones or studs over the silkscreen or transfer will they stick, will the glue get into the fiber,,

My answer is test all stock transfers and vinyl before doing a big job, 

But this glue from a 3mm Rhinestud here went thru the ink, and into the fiber, while warm i had to run my hand thru the inside of the tee, to release the glue that had gone thru.

Here are some pics. 
IF someone does not have a cutter and software, you can still do stones and studs for just the cost of the stones and studs,, and a tweezer,, 

NOw for my big order for these i did make a Template, and put these on Hot fix tape and made a Transfer, to press right over the Stock image from ARt Brands
Just adding a lil bling will up the price of the tee.

Sandy Jo
MMM


----------



## miamirhinestone (Mar 10, 2009)

Sandy,
I had to step out yes the MMM is a cool machine and aslong as you have the patience to make guide holes you can use as many colors or stone sizes as you want as long as it is not a big order. Those multi size and color designs are best left for the robot if it is a large order. I unfortunatley still don't have the clientel to buy the robot so we must do what we can to survive. Nice job on the mixing of print with stones I did a 100 piece job of adding stones to print and the ink they used was really think(especially the gold and silver) I pressed them on they looked great after a second wash the stones started falling off. I pressed them twice also What I had them do was leave a little spot open without ink then the stones stuck really good but it was a long 2 weeks to make that happen


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Yes, some vinyl, and other products i do leave a hole where the stone goes, if ink or vinyl or other is to thick,, you are so right, 
Keep up the great work,, I too dream of a cams machine,, lol
this is addictive isnt it,!!!
Sandy Jo
MMM


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I have done a ton of different designs with mixing my dtg and rhinestones.
Here are a few examples of what I have done. So far the stones are holding up well
with the dtg. They are alot of fun to add to sparkle things up  Of course I was doing these all on childrens garments, but will have to re evaluate on this with the new cspia law. But they are still a great addition to designs for any age


----------



## miamirhinestone (Mar 10, 2009)

Imagine if it's addictive I used to run a Paint & Body shop now I sit at my desk making designs  I would work 14 hour days 6 days a week for someone now I do it for myself and it is so much more rewarding. Finding new customers is a killer thou wish that part was easier for me


----------



## miamirhinestone (Mar 10, 2009)

use rhinestuds they have the least amount if any lead


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

your absolutley right about the least amount of lead in rhinestuds, 
I am also finding in my new rhinestones i am getting from overseas i am getting the sheets with the lead content,and testing requirements, and most major manufactures have redone their Rhinestones for us, with very low or no lead rhinestones , of course the No Lead are more $$$
But by mixing up the media, like my post above, you use less stones, 
And i do feel the mixed media is where the market is headed years down the road,, My major designers right now are doing it, for designs 1 year out,, 
Sandy Jo
MMM


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

sunnydayz said:


> I have done a ton of different designs with mixing my dtg and rhinestones.
> Here are a few examples of what I have done. So far the stones are holding up well
> with the dtg. They are alot of fun to add to sparkle things up  Of course I was doing these all on childrens garments, but will have to re evaluate on this with the new cspia law. But they are still a great addition to designs for any age


Those are BEAUTIFUL, Bobbielee! Thanks for posting the photos.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I do also use Rhinestuds on alot of the boys stuff. I use a mix of both. I am seriously considering getting a system though as I really get tired of hand setting them. I figure with all the money I have already spent on my DTG and all the software, its not really a big investement to save me the time of hand setting  It would be much easier to just have templates to use with each design. For some reason I never like the way rhinestuds look for girls but love them for boys 

Here are a couple designs I used the added rhinestuds on for boys. For the boys garments I printed them with more of a vintage faded look, unlike the girls that I printed really vibrant colors.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

sunnydayz said:


> I do also use Rhinestuds on alot of the boys stuff. I use a mix of both. I am seriously considering getting a system though as I really get tired of hand setting them. I figure with all the money I have already spent on my DTG and all the software, its not really a big investement to save me the time of hand setting  It would be much easier to just have templates to use with each design. For some reason I never like the way rhinestuds look for girls but love them for boys
> 
> Here are a couple designs I used the added rhinestuds on for boys. For the boys garments I printed them with more of a vintage faded look, unlike the girls that I printed really vibrant colors.


Wow... those are really cool... and I agree. I think the rhinestuds have a much more masculine look.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Oh I should clarify though that not only are their rhinestuds on those boys ones, but they also have nailheads and a few special shape ones on the guitar one. On the tips of the nails are some diamond shaped studs.


----------

